# Français: oui[ç], merci[ç]



## Andrejj

Re-bonjour,

En travaillant en France, j'ai remarqué que parfois les français ajoutent le son supplémentaire prolongé aux mots terminants par une voyelle. Je vais essayer d'illustrer cela par le dialogue improvisé : 

Andrejj : Salut, Alain, ça va ?
Alain : *Salu[chch]*, Andrejj, ca va.
Andrejj : Allons chercher le café ?
Alain : Ben *oui[chch]*, pourquoi pas?!
Andrejj : Je t'invite.
Alain : Je te *remercie[chch]*, c'est gentil.

J'espère que j'ai réussi d'expliquer ce que je voulais. 8]

J'observais cette forme pour comprendre : qui dit comme ça ? pourquoi ? quand ? comment les puristes estiment ce type d'articulation ? pourquoi certains d'entre eux ne parlent jamais comme ça ? pourquoi certains parlent, mais rarement ? pourqoui certains parlent toujours ?


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, peut-être du parler de ch'ti? C'est plutôt à la mode depuis la sortie du film "Bienvenue chez les Ch'tis".

En gros, les ch'tis sont les gens du Nord - la région de Lille. J'avoue que je ne connais pas trop ce milieu.


----------



## Andrejj

Merci pour votre réponse et pour le lien utile - je vais régarder ce film dès que possible.

C'est bien difficile de discuter la phonétique dans le forum... Quant à moi - j'entendais les "mercich" et les "ouich" dans tous les coins de France : à Strasbourg, à Paris, etc... 

J'espère que le thème n'est pas encore clôturé et nous aurons les autres avis.


----------



## tilt

Certaines personnes ajoutent en effet des "ch&" à la fin des mots qui se terminent par une voyelle. Quand ce n'est pas un accent local (si tant est que certains accents aient cette tendance, ce dont je doute en fait), ce n'est qu'une mauvaise habitude de langage.


----------



## Anasola

Bonsoir,

C'est un tic de langage, que je trouve inesthétique et désagréable, et qui est devenu à la mode à la fin des années quatre-vingt ou quatre-vingt-dix, je crois. Cela fait un rien vulgaire, selon moi.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Andrejj,



Grop said:


> [...] En gros, les ch'tis sont les gens du Nord - la région de Lille. [...]


J'avoue avoir pensé la même chose à la lecture du titre du fil.
D'ailleurs, on parle des gens du Ch'Nord. 

Mais Anasola a raison : d'autres personnes non Ch'tis prennent cette habitude. Par exemple pour dire oui > ouais > ouaich.
J'ai l'impression que c'est juste un relâchement en parlant...
Je ne sais pas si ça a une origine précise (une influence arabe peut-être ?).



Andrejj said:


> [...] Quant à moi - j'entendais les "mercich" et les "ouich" dans tous les coins de France : à Strasbourg, à Paris, etc... [...]


Les Ch'tis ont le droit d'aller dans d'autres régions de France que le Ch'Nord.


----------



## itka

Pour moi, cette écriture évoque l'accent des Portugais lorsqu'ils parlent français ... ou qu'on veut les imiter ! 

Sinon, je n'ai jamais entendu personne mettre des _ch_ à la fin des mots... je ne vois pas du tout qui parle comme ça... jamais entendu ça à la télé non plus... et ça ne ressemble pas davantage à l'accent des chtimis que j'ai bien étudié, la semaine dernière, au cinéma  ! 

Point de "salu(ch) !" ni de "oui (ch)"... 
Alors, dénoncez-vous, QUI prononce comme ça ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...] Alors, dénoncez-vous, QUI prononce comme ça ?


Pas _moiche _! 
Ça m'arrive de faire traîner le _ouais _qui devient quelque chose qui ressemble à un _ouaiche _(quelques fois redoublé) quand je ne suis pas sûre ou que je continue à réfléchir en le disant... Mais c'est imperceptible.

Et pour l'hypothèse Ch'tis, ça peut être pour plaisanter, par effet de mode avec le film comme il a été dit.

Une autre hypothèse, mais je ne sais pas comment la dire... euh... un peu de moquerie, peut-être ? Comment prononce-t-on Andrejj exactement ?


----------



## Andrejj

itka said:


> Point de "salu(ch) !" ni de "oui (ch)"...
> Alors, dénoncez-vous, QUI prononce comme ça ?


 
Tout le monde parle comme ça.  Aucune classification sociale ne sera pas adéquate. Je vais essayer de vous trouver un exemple sur youtube. Si je trouvais - je vous envoyerais le lien.

C'est toujours rigolo, quand les étrangers essayent d'imiter bien assidûment les CHs et les OUAIS.


----------



## Outsider

Andrejj said:


> C'est bien difficile de discuter la phonétique dans le forum... Quant à moi - j'entendais les "mercich" et les "ouich" dans tous les coins de France : à Strasbourg, à Paris, etc...


J'entends souvent cela à la télé. Un prolongement de la dernière voyelle de certains mots, qui devient presque un souffle. « Oui » sonne un peu comme « houih » ou « chuich », avec un son nettement fricatif (peut-être ceci).

Je ne suis pas d'accord, cependant, qu'il s'agisse d'une pronunciation « vulgaire ». Au contraire, il me semble qu'elle est utilisée surtout par des personnes raffinées, voire même un peu _snob_. Elle paraît être typique des plus hauts régistres de la langue française.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Outsider said:


> J'entends souvent cela à la télé. Un prolongement de la dernière voyelle de certains mots, qui devient presque un souffle. « Oui » sonne un peu comme « houih » ou « chuich », avec un son nettement fricatif (peut-être ceci). [...]


Ah oui, mais là ce n'est pas ch qu'on entend, mais une sorte d'aspiration. D'ailleurs il me semble qu'on l'entend de cette manière quand on le dit dans un souffle en inspirant l'air.
Bon, j'entends fricative, je me retire : faut du spécialiste, là !


----------



## itka

S'il vous plaît, oui, essayez de trouver un exemple sur youtube ou autre ! Je meurs d'envie d'entendre cette fricative dorso-vélaire (à laquelle je ne crois pas du tout ! ) dans une phrase française...

Andrejj, est-ce que tu es sûr que ceux que tu as entendus ne s'amusaient pas à imiter ton prénom ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Voici un fil sur un autre forum où on parle du même phénomène, un peu plus en détail et avec une tentative d'explication phonétique. Pas la peine de lire jusqu'à la fin, la discussion dérive de façon « non modérée ».


----------



## itka

Hum...pas facile à comprendre.
Je crois qu'ils parlent de plusieurs choses différentes. Certains disent produire une "aspiration" proche du umlaut...donc assez différente de [ch] d'autres parlent d'une sorte de diphtongaison (chez Madelin)...

Tout ce que je peux imaginer, c'est l'espèce d'aspiration qu'on produit parfois après un _ final. En fait surtout dans le mot "oui"... mais je n'entends rien de semblable dans un mot comme "salut !"

Pour ce qui est du mot "oui", il arrive qu'on le prononce en aspirant le son au lieu de l'expirer, mais c'est un son fricatif dental ou labio-dental, en aucun cas une chuintante... Sinon, je ne vois pas. Enfin, je n'entends pas._


----------



## Outsider

CapnPrep said:


> Voici un fil sur un autre forum où on parle du même phénomène


La description donnée dans cette discussion-là est bonne ! En fait, c'est à peu près comme si vous disiez "Ouich" avec le "ch" prononcé comme un "ich-Laut" allemand.


----------



## Andrejj

mais je n'entends rien de semblable dans un mot comme "salut !"

Ce week-end je serai dans un studio musical, et je vais vous enregistrer le "salut[chch]" moi même. Bien sûr, je ne suis pas le français. De plus, l'accent slave rend mon français pas tout à fait français, mais vous aurez une idée comme ça marche, le salu[chch]. 8))


----------



## Grop

On dirait que j'ai fait fausse route en parlant de ch'ti... J'imaginais un son produit clairement et volontairement (comme le ch de moche ou de coinche) mais je vois bien qu'on parle d'un truc moins franc.

(Personnellement j'aurais plutôt tendance à ajouter des voyelles que des consonnes, mais c'est le Sud qui nous fait ça ).


----------



## Calamitintin

Le [ich Laut] dont il est question plus haut est audible en français dans le mot pied par exemple. C'est le petit son qu'on fait entre le i et le e. Je crois que si on le fait à la fin d'un oui ou d'un merci, c'est simplement parce qu'il est assez difficile (enfin il faut s'appliquer un peu) de faire un i franc et net. Du coup on se repose sur cette consonne et ça sort naturellement. Tout le monde le fait. 
Essayez de dire mouiiiiiiii d'un ton dubitatif, ça sortira tout seul !


----------



## itka

Ça doit quand même être régional, car j'ai beau répéter "ouiiiiii, ouiiiii ou mouiiiii  !"... pas de umlaut, ni de [ch] d'aucune sorte ! (je dois dire que je n'en entends pas non plus dans le mot "pied"... un [pj] palatalisé, oui, mais pas de umlaut...).


----------



## Grop

De mon côté, si au moment d'apprendre l'allemand au collège on m'avait dit que pour bien prononcer "ich" il suffit de dire "i..." et que la consonne viendrait toute seule, ça m'aurait aidé...


----------



## Outsider

L'_ich Laut_ se réprésente comme [ç] dans l'alphabet phonétique international.


----------



## Calamitintin

D'accord merci. 
Bon bah alors selon moi on prononce [piçe] pour pied et ouiçççççççç quand on a un ton un peu dubitatif ou quand on chuchote.


----------



## CapnPrep

Plutôt [pçe], en une syllable, non ? Comme une réalisation possible de /pje/. D'ailleurs j'écrirais de préférence [pj̥e] avec un petit cercle sous le [j] (pour indiquer le dévoisement), mais ça ne s'affiche pas correctement sur mon écran. Idem pour "oui-h" "salu-h" et compagnie : on continue à prononcer la voyelle finale mais les cordes vocales ne vibrent plus (voyelle sourde ou chuchotée). Le son produit peut ressembler à [ç] après _ mais normalement pas après les autres voyelles._


----------



## avok

Une bonne observation!! Cependant, c'est pas tout à fais le "ch" français mais le "ch" allemand comme "i*ch*" ou "dur*ch*". Mais c'est pas non plus le ch dans les mots "b*uch*", "d*och*" etc. Presque tous les français que je connais parlent comme ça.


----------



## itka

Depuis l'autre jour, je guette tous les [oui], tous les [merci], tous les [salut] et autres mots terminés par une voyelle, sans parvenir à entendre ce son étrange que vous dites percevoir régulièrement ("Presque tous les Français" dit Avok)... A mon oreille, aucun -ch [ʃ] aucun [-ç] ni même d'allongement de la voyelle, la plupart du temps... Un _ bien net, c'est tout...à moins de faire exprès bien sûr.

Alors, je vous réitère ma demande : pourriez-vous mettre un lien vers un quelconque enregistrement où on puisse l'entendre sans doute possible ? J'aimerais bien aussi découvrir si c'est régional, générationnel ou lié à un registre... Merci !


PS. Les exemples donnés par Calamitintin et CapnPrep (ton dubitatif, hésitation...) sont des cas particuliers. On peut bien ajouter un son à la fin d'un mot dans une intention particulière, comme on dirait :"Mais oui, je t'aime pour la vi-eu !" pour insister et rallonger la vie. Ce n'est pas du français standard et on est sûr que ça ne se produit que rarement et volontairement._


----------



## Nanon

itka said:


> Alors, dénoncez-vous, QUI prononce comme ça ?


Pas moi non plus (avec un [y] et sans [yç::::::::] )



Outsider said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord, cependant, qu'il s'agisse d'une prononciation « vulgaire ». Au contraire, il me semble qu'elle est utilisée surtout par des personnes raffinées, voire même un peu _snob_. Elle paraît être typique des plus hauts registres de la langue française.



Je n'en suis pas si sûre, car, comme disait Karine, cela donne l'impression d'un certain _relâchement_, voire d'un phénomène inconscient, incontrôlé, ce qui ne semble pas être le propre d'un registre soutenu.

Il faudrait que j'enregistre une de mes collègues qui cumule ce "ouiçççç, merciçççç" avec l'ajout d'une voyelle nasale en fin de mot : "Bonjouran !" Elle fait ça de façon aussi systématique (et ça a d'ailleurs le don de m'irriter) qu'inconsciente. (Pour Itka : cette personne est originaire de la région parisienne).
Dans mes vieux souvenirs de FLE, les étudiants de français langue étrangère remarquent plus facilement ces phénomènes que les locuteurs natifs, car ils perçoivent des "sons parasites" dont ils ne s'expliquent pas la provenance.


----------



## mumml1

Saluç! 

Moi aussi, j'ai remarqué ça au bout de quelques jours en Normandie. En fait, comme je suis allemand, moi aussi, j'ai qualifié ce son comme le Ich-Laut (*) et il n'apparait qu'après les voyelles "i" et "u" à la fin d'une phrase ou lors d'une pause d'articulation. 

En dehors ça, en allemand ce son s'écrit "ch". Mais là aussi, il n'apparait qu'après les voyelles augues (?) comme i (ich), e (echt), ö (möchte), ä (brächte) et ü (Früchte). 

Par contre après les voyelles sombres comme a (machen), o (doch) et u (Buch) le "ch" est prononcé comme [x] dans l'API. Ca donne un son plutôt dur, presque comme le "r" prononcé par les Belges.

(*) la bouche pourrait-être un rien plus bandée qu'en allemand


----------



## Outsider

mumml1 said:


> En dehors ça, en allemand ce son s'écrit "ch". Mais là aussi, il n'apparait qu'après les voyelles augues (?) antérieures comme i (ich), e (echt), ö (möchte), ä (brächte) et ü (Früchte).
> 
> Par contre après les voyelles sombres postérieures comme a (machen), o (doch) et u (Buch) le "ch" est prononcé comme [x] dans l'API. Ca donne un son plutôt dur, presque comme le "r" prononcé par les Belges.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Andrejj said:


> Je ne suis pas d'accord : peut-être, cet accent est d'origine parisien, mais pas plus - les "Bonjouran" et "Au revoiran", ils sont partout en France.
> 
> Contrairement aux "merciç" et "ouiç", nous pouvons bien légèrement déterminer le type des gens qui disent le "Bonjouran" : marchands, femmes de ménage, huissiers, etc. J'en suis sûr à 100%, parce que faisais attention chaque fois, pendant mon séjour en France, pour mieux comprendre le pays.


Bonjour (sans an et sans_ ç, _juste un soupçon d'accent du sud qui traine un peu ... )

Je ne comprends pas comment on pourrait tirer d'une observation, aussi attentive soit-elle, une règle d'application générale qu'un certain nombre de locuteurs natifs réfutent avec raison. Tes observations n'ont pas valeur de sondage et ne peuvent être extrapolées.

Quant à dire que certaines professions en sont plus affectées que d'autres, ça me laisse perplexe. Personnellement je n'ai pas eu si souvent l'occasion de rencontrer des huissiers (heureusement, mais peut-être ne parles-tu pas des auxiliaires de justice) et j'imagine que quand ils parlent, ils savent ce qu'ils vont dire, le disent de manière autoritaire et n'utilisent pas ces artifices de langage qui traduisent le plus souvent une certaine gêne et une certaine hypocrisie. Pour ce qui est des marchands, il en existe de tellement de sortes que je ne crois pas qu'on puisse leur trouver un langage commun, j'en connais qui ont des accents locaux bien marqués.

Je joins ma voix à ceux qui contestent ce jugement plutôt péremptoire, pour dire que ces tics de langage ne sont pas répandus sur tout le territoire français, et notamment pas dans le sud-ouest de la France, nous avons d'autres tics (et encore pas tous), mais pas ceux-là.

Si j'entends ce genre de finales de mots, je saurais immédiatement que la personne n'est originaire de la région (mais plutôt de la région parisienne) ou alors qu'elle parle de manière très affectée ou qu'elle n'est pas très à l'aise.

Quoi qu'il en soit, j'ai appris beaucoup en matière de phonétique grâce à ce fil, merci !  (faut dire que je pars de loin )


----------



## Andrejj

Punky Zoé said:


> Tes observations n'ont pas valeur de sondage et ne peuvent être extrapolées.



Je suis d'accord avec vous - la statistique n'est pas une discipline précise. Cépendant, cela donne toujours la vision plus ou moins intéressante. Par exemple, dans ce fil vous trouverez deux opinions opposées au sujet de la valeur stylistique des "ouiç/merciç" (certains les jugent comme tout à fait fautifs, mais certains soulignent leur appartenance au style soutenu), mais il n'y a qu'une seule évaluation en ce qui concerne des "bonjouran" (le jugement est surtout négatif).

On en peut déjà faire quelques conclusions.

 J'entendais les "ouiç" prononcés par tout le monde (du juge à la femme de ménage) ;

Je ne veux pas insister, absolutiser ou juger, seulement partager l'information : j'ai la formation linguistique, j'habitais en France assez longtemps, j'ai remarqué, j'ai écris.


----------



## Nanon

Mvvvouiççç...

Il faudrait effectivement partir d'un échantillon un peu plus représentatif allant du juge à la femme de ménage, de l'huissier au gardien d'immeuble (liste non exhaustive) et essayer de croiser les informations pour les "ouiçççç". 

Et "ouiçççç", "finiççç", etc... me semblent beaucoup plus étendus géographiquement.


----------



## Nanon

Pour le ch'ti, je manque de données, je n'ai pas encore vu le film... 
Mais c'est vrai que j'ai travaillé quelque temps avec des Belges et que je ne les ai jamais entendu "ouiçççer" !


----------



## Lilla My

> Depuis l'autre jour, je guette tous les [oui], tous les [merci], tous les [salut] et autres mots terminés par une voyelle, sans parvenir à entendre ce son étrange que vous dites percevoir régulièrement ("Presque tous les Français" dit Avok)... A mon oreille, aucun -ch [ʃ] aucun [-ç] ni même d'allongement de la voyelle, la plupart du temps... Un _ bien net, c'est tout...à moins de faire exprès bien sûr.
> 
> Alors, je vous réitère ma demande : pourriez-vous mettre un lien vers un quelconque enregistrement où on puisse l'entendre sans doute possible ? J'aimerais bien aussi découvrir si c'est régional, générationnel ou lié à un registre... Merci !_


_Le problème, c'est si t'es tellement habitué à l'entendre que tu ne PEUX pas l'entendre. 
Ça m'est arrivé pour je ne sais plus quel son qu'une Allemande affirmait que je prononçais, ainsi que d'autres Français. Je n'ai jamais pu le constater par moi même _


----------



## wildan1

Je confirme que moi aussi en tant qu'étranger j'ai tout de suite observé ce tic allophonique en France !

À l'oreille d'un anglophone cela ressemble à une expiration accentuée de la voyelle (ouiiiiHHHH) plutôt qu'au _ich-laut_ qu'entend le germanophone. Mais c'est effectivement bien répandu et à mon avis semble s'accentuer quand les gens se saluent ou s'excitent en parlant.

Je n'ai pas fréquenté le Nord de la France, donc je ne peux pas parler du chti. Mais cette pratique est fréquente en région parisienne comme dans l'est de l'Héxagone, ou j'ai beaucoup séjourné...


----------



## Andrejj

wildan1 said:


> Jje ne peux pas parler du chti



Comme je comprends, les "ouiççç" n'ont rien de commun avec une façon de parler des chtis : ces derniers détruisent complétement la langue. Cela sonne comme l'ordure phonéthique. Par ailleurs, les "ouiççç" sont très jolis, en faite.


----------



## Dynamite

Bonjour,
Oui, je l'entends depuis longtemps chez quelques individus, mais pas de ma région.
Ce n'est pas vraiment un ch plein, d'accord avec outsider, c'est plus le ch allemand.
Rien à voir bien sûr avec les portugais.


----------



## norma77

Bjr tt le monde,
Moi aussi j'ai remarque cette maniere de parler chez certains Francais. Je pense que ce n'est pas regional parce qu'on peut l'entendre partout en France. il y a des gens qui parlent "oui-chch", "merci-chch", "si vous voulez-chch"...etc. Je suis contente que quelq'un ait aborde ce sujet, parce que ca fait deja longtemps quand je cherche a comprendre ce phenomene


----------



## itka

Puis-je redemander à ceux qui entendent ce son (quel qu'il soit) d'essayer d'en trouver un exemple sur le net et de mettre un lien ?

Plus je vous lis et plus je suis curieuse de l'entendre... Je ne peux imaginer qu'il existe, en français standard, (puisque vous certifiez qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un accent régional, ni d'un ajout intentionnel) qu'il existe un son de ce type à la fin des syllabes vocaliques, avec voyelles antérieures seulement, si j'ai bien compris. (Je ne parle pas des -an, -eu, -a ou -o qui peuvent servir de voyelles d'appui en fin d'unité accentuelle et qui sont, en général, des manifestations d'un "accent" régional).


Pour reprendre les exemples du début, après "merci" "oui" ou "salut", en français standard, moi, je n'entends rien. On peut traîner sur la syllabe, ajouter une voyelle d'appui (différente selon la région) aspirer le "oui" au lieu de le prononcer dans un souffle, mais rien qui ressemble à une consonne chuintante ou palatale, ou  apico-dentale (pour les spécialistes que ça intéresse !). 

Je veux bien croire qu'on n'en ait pas conscience _spontanément_, mais j'ai étudié la langue de toutes les façons, sous tous les angles,  assez longtemps pour avoir pu déceler un son parasite aussi fréquent et constant que vous le dites... Je voudrais vraiment qu'on me dise : "Voilà, là, il y a un ççç ou un chchchch" de façon à comprendre comment il se manifeste pour nous, les locuteurs francophones. 
Etant bien entendu que ce son ne peut, de toutes manières, être qu'une variante (individuelle, générationnelle, régionale ou autre...) et qu'il ne  joue aucun rôle dans la phonologie du français.


----------



## norma77

J'espere que quelq'un trouvera un exemple sur le net. Moi, je n'arrive pas. D'apres mes observations les locuteurs francophones ont du mal a l'entendre. Par contre pour nous- les etrangeres- c'est assez perceptible. J'oserait meme dire que surtout pour les slaves, mais peut-etre je me trompe. De tte facon c'est Andrejj qui a commence ce sujet et ca m'a fait rire quand j'avais vu ca, parce que je pensait que personne d'autre que moi ne voyait ce phenomene linguistique. Mais non, un slave l'a entendu aussi. ouf.... ca m'a soulage


----------



## Pticru

Ce serait plutôt une expiration qu'une aspiration, non? J'essai de la reproduire, mais j'avoue ne jamais avoir entendu ça... Oouais, oui, mais jamais "Oui(ch)"

C'est peut-être "oui, je..." et "salut, je...", genre "qui va commencer à parler le premier?"


----------



## yannalan

Oui, j'ai entendu, c'est un simple tic pour moi.


----------



## Andrejj

En plus, sur le site de "France 24" vous pouvez trouver beaucoup d'autres émissions menées par Elizabeth Tchoungui : sa phonéthique est très riche en "ççç". Je suis sûr, qu'en passant sur le lien cité ci-dessus vous en trouvrez par milliers, non seulement dans la place indiquée.


----------



## CapnPrep

Pticru said:


> Ce serait plutôt une expiration qu'une aspiration, non?


Oui, mais le terme utilisé en phonétique est bien "aspiration". Ceci dit, il y a aussi une prononciation ingressive de "oui" (prononcé en inspirant) ; mais ce serait le sujet d'un autre fil.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,
C'est donc un i prolongé et traînant de fin de phrase, rien de plus. Souvent une habitude de journaliste d'ailleurs.
Les lèvres ne bougent pas pour former un ch en s'avançant, au contraire elles s'étirent trop vers les bords à la fin (la journaliste sourit).
Qu'entendent les autres francophones ?


----------



## tie-break

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Qu'entendent les autres francophones ?


 
Je ne suis pas francophone, mais j'entends la même chose


----------



## norma77

tie-break said:


> Je ne suis pas francophone, mais j'entends la même chose


Ce n'est pas forcemment juste apres "i". Je connais un Francais qui prononce "-chch" dans la phrase "si vous voulez-*chch*". Dans l'exemple que Andriejj nous a donne on ne l'entend pas bien. La prononciation de "-ski" a la fin donne cette impression, mais ce n'est pas tout a fait ca. Il faudrait encore chercher d'autres exemples sur net.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Je suis d'accord avec vous.
Si on termine la phrase que ce soit de manière classique, de manière affirmative ou de manière interrogative en modulant, ce son n'est pas produit, mais si on la laisse en suspend (pour attendre l'enchainement du reportage, que la parole soit reprise par quelqu'un d'autre, parce que l'on est dubitatif ou que sais-je d'autre), cette sorte de sifflement atténué (entre les dents) est généré physiologiquement.

En résumé, il me semble que ce son se produit lorsqu'on ne met pas d'intention particulière dans son propos.


----------



## itka

Vous parlez bien de la finale du nom en -ski ?

Alors j'entends simplement une sorte de -iiii, un _ allongé, en même temps que la voix baisse en fin de phrase, la présentatrice faisant une sorte de "transition" avec la suite...Un fondu-enchaîné, un fading, des points de suspension en quelque sorte...
Si c'est bien de cela que nous parlons depuis le début, ce n'est sûrement pas un son différent qui viendrait s'ajouter à la finale mais une simple intonation. Dans la même interview, j'ai entendu d'autres  qui ne sont pas en fin de phrase et qui ne présentent pas ce phénomène : Par*is*/infin*i*/aujourd'hu*i*/... pour ne parler que des .
Je crois que ce que vous pensez entendre, n'est qu'un affaiblissement et un allongement du  en fin d'unité accentuelle. Je serais tentée de dire que c'est dû à une intonation "aimable", c'est une façon de ne pas terminer brusquement la phrase, ce qui donne l'impression qu'on est en colère. C'est sans doute pour cela que les journalistes, qui ont l'obligation de parler "avec joie et sourire", insistent peut-être plus que d'autres sur ce [iii] final.

Il serait intéressant de voir si le discours sec, autoritaire ou coléreux présente ce phénomène à vos oreilles. Je ne le pense pas._


----------



## wildan1

C'est une variante allophonique du français qui dans d'autres langues (p.e., le _ich-laut_ allemand) a une valeur de sens distincte--ce son est un phonème distinct en allemand, pour utiliser le terme linguistique. En français, _ et [iç] (je me permets d'utiliser le caractère proposé dans ce fil) dans oui n'a aucune valeure phonémique différente--ces deux sons sont allophones de /i/.

Je pense que nous étrangers l'entendons plus clairement, car d'office nous ne savons pas s'il s'agit de signaler une différence de sens ou non.

Tout comme l'anglophone et le francophone qui entendent très clairement la prononciation variable de la lettre V en espagnol--vaca peut se prononcer indifféremment *b*aca ou *v*aca--alors que pour l'hispanophone ceci est une légère différence d'accent seulement._


----------



## itka

D'accord Wildan, mais si c'est bien le cas, des enregistrements en laboratoire devraient le montrer, or je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une _consonne,_ quelle qu'elle soit, qui viendrait s'adjoindre après les voyelles antérieures...

Courons interviewer les orthophonistes ! 
Je pense qu'ils/elles rencontrent fréquemment des enfants qui présentent ce qui pour nous serait un défaut...Si quelqu'un terminait ses _ dans cette sorte d'étirement (un sourire, comme quelqu'un l'a dit) je crois qu'on l'entendrait très bien et qu'on appellerait ça "un défaut de langue" !

En ce qui me concerne, je n'y reviendrais pas, mais je voudrais simplement conseiller à ceux des non-francophones qui entendent ce son, de ne surtout pas chercher à le produire ! Cela donnerait à leur langage une tonalité résolument étrangère..._


----------



## Outsider

itka said:


> En ce qui me concerne, je n'y reviendrais pas, mais je voudrais simplement conseiller à ceux des non-francophones qui entendent ce son, de ne surtout pas chercher à le produire ! Cela donnerait à leur langage une tonalité résolument étrangère...


Mais pas du tout ! Ce sont justement des petit détails comme cette prononciation allophonique, apparemment imperceptible pour certains locuteurs natifs, qui distinguent le vrai français des imitations.


----------



## wildan1

> je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une _consonne,_ quelle qu'elle soit, qui viendrait s'adjoindre après les voyelles antérieures...


 
Je n'appelerais pas ce phénomène une consonne (le choix du _ich-laut_ comme description est peut-être pas le meilleur), mais plutôt une voyelle chuintante. Mais il existe bien clairement !


----------



## itka

Bon, je n'ai jamais entendu parler d'une _voyelle chuintante_, non plus...et je n'imagine pas ce qu'on pourrait appeler ainsi. (Enfin, oui, c'est un _ long !!!)

Outsider, ce que j'ai écrit ne représente que mon avis ! Je n'ai jamais rencontré quelqu'un qui n'ayant pas fixé le système d'une langue dans son enfance (avant six ans) réussisse à perdre son "accent" plus tard... mais je suis sûre qu'on va me dire que ça existe... alors, prononce comme tu veux et ajoute des [ç] après les voyelles si tu penses que c'est le "vrai" français !_


----------



## CapnPrep

Ce phénomène a été étudié par des phonéticiens. Voici quelques références.
Zsuzsanna Fagyal & Christine Moisset. 1999. Sound change and articulatory release: where and why are high vowels devoiced in Parisian French? In J. Ohala et al. (eds.) _Proceedings of the XIVth International Congress of Phonetics Sciences_, 309–312, Berkeley: University of California.
Ivan Fónagy. 1989. Le français change de visage? _Revue Romane_ 24: 225–254.
Caroline Smith. 2003. "Vowel devoicing in contemporary French."  _Journal of French Language Studies 13_, 177-194.
 Caroline Smith. 2002. "Prosodic finality and sentence type in French." _Language and Speech 45_, 141-178.
Un extrait du dernier article est disponible ici. Eh oui, en anglais. J'espère que le modérateurs feront preuve d'indulgence, c'est pour la bonne cause. Dans le passage pertinent de l'intro, elle dit que l'assourdissement des voyelles (surtout fermées) en fin de groupe prosodique représente un développement relativement récent du français parlé, l'exemple le plus connu étant la prononciation de "oui" comme [wiç] (le son final est une fricative sourde longue). Cela se produirait plus souvent lors de la lecture à voix haute que dans la conversation courante.

Si quelqu'un a accès à ces ouvrages/revues, je lui souhaite bonne lecture et j'ai hâte de lire son résumé synthétique ici même dans quelques jours.


----------



## wildan1

Merci pour ces références, CapnPrep. Les cours de phonétique me reviennent un peu mieux à l'esprit avec cette discussion ! 

Je pense que _dévoisement de la voyelle en sourde_ décrirait plus correctement le phénomène discuté ici, en combinaison avec un effet prosodique, bien décrit dans l'article cité.


----------



## avelic

le ouich se trouve aussi dans une bande dessinée de Martin Veron, "l'éternel feminin dure", ce qui me fait penser à un snobisme parisien.


----------



## merquiades

Moi aussi j'ai remarqué le ouich-mercich, mais contrairement aux autres, je l'ai associé à la ville de Nancy, un endroit où ce phénomène me semble très fort et où je l'ai remarqué pour la toute première fois.  Icich à Nancych, finich, ouich, je t'en priech.  Quand j'amène mes amis à Nancy, ceux qui ne sont pas du coin, ils remarquent le ich assez facilement.  Je croyais que c'était régional.  Il faut voir s'il y a des enregistrements de Nancy???  Bon, apparemment c'est beaucoup plus répandu.....  Je ne pense pas non plus que ce soit une question de classe sociale, de profession ou de génération.  C'est naturel chez ceux qui le font.  Par contre, le bonjouran, bonsoiran, ça n'a rien à voir... c'est toujours artificiel et snob.  Pas une bonne comparaison.


----------



## avelic

ce serait lorrain alors?


----------



## swift

avelic said:


> Ce serait lorrain alors?



Bonsoir,

Je ne suis pas natif, et je ne peux pas affirmer qu'il s'agisse d'une spécificité phonologique de la Lorraine. Mais je peux vous dire qu'une de mes collègues vient de Champagne et elle dit ouich et mercich.

À plus ,


swift


----------



## wildan1

L'est de la France ? J'ai souvent entendu cette prononciation en Alsace, en Bourgogne... et pas forcément lorsqu'on lisait un texte.


----------



## TitTornade

Moi je suis lorrain et j'ai émigré à Nancy, depuis ma campagne 
Je n'ai jamais particulièrement entendu cette prononciation plus ici qu'ailleurs... Peut-être que j'y suis tout simplement habitué...
Parce que je le renforce parfois... Pour rire... Mais je ne renforce pas dans le langage soutenu, je pense....

Il y a quelques années, un journaliste avait dit qu'on pouvait faire très facilement la différence entre un jeune journaliste et un journaliste aguerri via certains tics de langages en particulier le "hhh" à la fin des mots. Je ne noterais pas "ch" ou /ç/ puisqu'après le u son /y/, j'entends plutôt un "fff").
Du coup, j'avais écouté les jeunes journalistes (sur les chaînes nationales) et j'ai entendu à la pelle de "hhh" (on peut dire /ç/) après les /i/ et des "hhh" (je dirai des "fff") après les /y/.

Pour ma part, je pense que ce sons perturbateurs sont un problème de colonne d'air : soit on la stoppe brusquement (pas par un arrêt glottal, mais presque) et la voyelle est stoppée et nette, soit la colonne d'air n'est pas stoppée et le son parasite est dû à la fin de l'expiration... Le temps que les organes phonateurs se remettent en place...  Ca fait comme un ballon qui se dégonfle... "hhhh" qui devient /ççççççç/ ou /fffffff/ ou autres selon les positions des organes phonateurs (parfois ce son des /ssss/)...

Pour les journalistes, c'est juste une question de maîtrise de la respiration et de la colonne d'air... Mais certains accentuent fortement ce tic... (Je ne regarde jamais Canal+, mais je suis sûr que tous ont ce tic )

Haaaaaan !! Même Delahousse sur F2 a dit "Parihhh", ce soir ! Mais c'est presque imperceptible...

Pour ce qui est du "ouihhhh" à Nancy, c'est sûrement pas un lorrain qui l'a dit, vu qu'ici, on dit "ui" (avec la semi-voyelle correspondant au /y/) : on ne sait pas dire "quizz", [...] avec des sons /w/. Donc ça serait éventuellement "uihhh" !!


----------



## Ionesco Rock

Mon professeur de mathématiques, qui est lorrain, prononce très clairement les [ç].

Je crois que ce son peut aussi se produire après une consonne 
Dans cette vidéo j'entends le chanteur qui prononce "opaque" comme [opakç] ou  
[opakʲʰ] dans le premier couplet, qui commence à 0'15"
Par contre il ne prononce pas le [ç] après les [y] comme dans "avouez que je vous ai bien eu(ç)"


----------



## Jabote

itka said:


> Certains disent produire une "aspiration" proche du umlaut...


 ???? L'umlaut allemand étant un tréma, comment peut-on le prononcer en l'aspirant ?

Pour le ch prononcé après oui, je l'apparenterais effectivement davantage au ich allemand moi aussi. D'ailleurs il n'est pas prononcé en aspirant, mais bien en expirant, c'est un chuintement, pas une aspiration.

D'où cela vient-il ? Mystère, mais je confirme cette "mode" de la fin des années 80/90, c'était un genre qu'on se donnait. Reste à savoir lequel. Probablement le même genre de genre, justement, que les fameux "comme, genre, j'veux dire" ajoutés à tout bout de champ dans les phrases des d'jeuns de maintenant. Un tic de langage plus qu'autre chose. Enfin je pense, du moins.


----------



## Dynamite

Finalement j'en produis aussi !! en fin de phrase, avant une pause, sur un mot accentué. 
Un 'oui' tout seul bien accentué par exemple --> [ui:ç]
Je confirme qu'il est expiré. Et je dis que ça vient comme ça sans réfléchir... presque une intonation ?!
Il me semble que cela est possible aussi peut-être après [e] <é>
D'autre part, est-ce qu'après [ø, o, y, u] <e, o, u,  ou> les étrangers n'entendent pas parfois un prolongement avec un  souffle que je symboliserai 'f' ?? ex : 'Allez ! dis-le-nous' = [ale:ç  di lø nu:f]
J'émets l'hypothèse que l'arrondissement de la voyelle détermine le son  additionnel (si tant est qu'un souffle puisse être considéré comme  phonologique car je n'ai pas trouvé de symbole phonétique)
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## snarkhunter

On n'est clairement pas dans le même contexte, mais ne pas oublier l'ancienne expression "ouiche", qui ne pouvait (déjà) qu'être dérivée de "oui"...


----------



## wildan1

snarkhunter said:


> On n'est clairement pas dans le même contexte, mais ne pas oublier l'ancienne expression "ouiche", qui ne pouvait (déjà) qu'être dérivée de "oui"...


L'exemple cité à l'origine était _oui + " ç ",_ mais le phénomène s'observe également avec _si !, joli, merci,_ etc. 

Il s'agit d'un allophone (une variante de son) du phonème /i/, utilisé semble-t-il en fin de phrase pour donner l'emphase au sens du mot. Mais le changement de son ne change pas le sens fondamental du mot.


----------



## berndf

wildan1 said:


> Il s'agit d'un allophone (une variante de son) du phonème /i/, utilisé semble-t-il en fin de phrase pour donner l'emphase au sens du mot. Mais le changement de son ne change pas le sens fondamental du mot.


Je dirais plutôt que c'est une forme pausa. Il y a plusieurs langues dans lesquelles certains mots sont modifiés dans les positions pausa. A mon avis il s'agit d'une prolongation des voyelles finales qui produit pour des voyelles antérieures fermées (/i/ et /y/) une "glisse" vers la semi-voyelle [ʝ] avec un dévoisement qui donne [ç], (oui [wiʝçççççççççç]). Ça me rappelle le dévoisement partiel du /z/ finale en Anglais britannique comme dans _news_ /nju:z/>/nju:zs/.


----------



## Oddmania

itka said:


> Alors, je vous réitère ma demande : pourriez-vous mettre un lien vers un quelconque enregistrement où on puisse l'entendre sans doute possible ? J'aimerais bien aussi découvrir si c'est régional, générationnel ou lié à un registre... Merci !


J'ai conscience que ce fil a 9 ans, mais je voulais tout de même apporter mon grain de sel. Tout comme Outsider (post #10), je ne pense pas du tout que ce soit une caractéristique régionale ou _vulgaire_, bien au contraire. Pour m'en assurer, j'ai visionné des interviews d'Isabelle Adjani et de Fanny Ardant sur Youtube, et je n'ai pas eu à chercher bien loin.

Vous avez sur Youtube une vidéo de 6 minutes 11 qui s'intitule « _Isabelle Adjani "La journée de la jupe"_ », et à la 25ème seconde on entend clairement Isabelle Adjani dire « _...en tant qu'actrice et en tant que citoyenne auss*i*_ » avec ce souffle dont on parle dans ce fil à la fin du mot "aussi".


----------



## la fée

Ouiche : définition de « ouiche » | La langue française voilà une réponse qui me paraît exhaustive pour la prononciation de "oui" dont il est question et que perso j'entends souvent.


----------



## simplicius

itka said:


> Je ne peux imaginer qu'il existe, en français standard, (puisque vous certifiez qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un accent régional, ni d'un ajout intentionnel) qu'il existe un son de ce type à la fin des syllabes vocaliques, avec voyelles antérieures seulement, si j'ai bien compris.


C'est étonnant, ce son est très répandu. J'ai l'impression que c'est une sorte de tic de langage. Certaines voyelles finales (plutôt les voyelles fermées) sont prolongées par une sorte de chuintement. Oui, phonétiquement cela ressemble assez au ç qu'on entend en Allemand dans ich.  Chirac faisait cela très souvent. Mais vraiment beaucoup de gens le font dans certaines circonstances - y compris moi, et je trouve que c'est moche, mais c'est inconscient... je m'en rends compte seulement une fois que je l'ai fait


----------

